# OGC 2008 *** Gaming Convention ***



## MPapajohn (Apr 11, 2008)

OGC (Open Gaming Con-vention) , New Hampshire's premier 3-day gaming convention, will don capes and swing into action again this summer July 25, 26, & 27, 2008 at the Courtyard by Marriott Hotel in Nashua, NH. Now in our 5th year, OGC attracts between 200 and 300 gamers. We offer many RPG's, board games, card games, miniatures, painting, video games, and other exciting events.

We're looking for people to run more board game events at the con. If you have a favorite game that you'd like to share or a game you'd like to play, please drop me a line at mjp706@msn.com. Visit our website at www.OGCcon.com to download the event form and to see what we're planning for this year's convention.  This year's theme is Superheroes and while themed events are encouraged, we're accepting events from any genre or theme.

See you at the con!


----------

